# Has anyone heard from TG ?



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

She hasn't been around. I sent her a PM a week ago but there was no response. Is she okay?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

@TG you still around?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I sent her a PM, asking if she was OK. That is all I knew to do.

*Last Activity *04-26-2018 07:11 PM That was her last activity.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Women …. go figure huh?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

She's probably building a snowman somewhere.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Russian Collusion


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Pooty Poot may have called her back to Russia for a special assignment.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Did she mention some time back furthering education or something, likely busy.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Too busy for us? Nah!

*Rancher*


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

azrancher said:


> Too busy for us? Nah!
> 
> *Rancher*


I think she is on a European tour at the moment

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

fangfarrier said:


> I think she is on a European tour at the moment
> 
> Fangfarrier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe she's getting her teeth cleaned too, eh doc?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> Maybe she's getting her teeth cleaned too, eh doc?


I save that for the pretty ladies @MountainGirl x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Heard she ran off with a younger guy and ain't never lookin back....


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

******* has been AWOL also


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

She has been called back to the Mother land. Her and Putin are colluding, and planing the end of the world of course.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Maybe she is just taking some time to process all the useful information that she has received from us......


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Joe said:


> ******* has been AWOL also


******* moved on and told us why. He only wanted to play nice and farm, we are much more here.
TG's last post expressed dismay at the US and Russia strife and rhetoric. She has left end returned before, give her some time.

Its got to be about time for Fred Garvin to return, huh?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> ******* moved on and told us why. He only wanted to play nice and farm, we are much more here.
> TG's last post expressed dismay at the US and Russia strife and rhetoric. She has left end returned before, give her some time.
> 
> *Its got to be about time for Fred Garvin to return, huh?*


 And that Canadian goose Will2

Yeah I want to see a match up between Fred and Will


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

TG are you hitting the sauce?:vs_closedeyes: If you are, keep it up until you work things out. I am going to start sipping whiskey myself, as a tribute to my retirement.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm alive, thanks guys! Missed you all very much ♥.

Had to take some time off... it's nice to do that once in a while. Flew home for a bit, went to a wedding, then a funeral, worked a lot.

Wishing everyone good health and happiness, as always.
@sideKahr , your mailbox is too full lol


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

TG said:


> I'm alive, thanks guys! Missed you all very much ♥.
> 
> Had to take some time off... it's nice to do that once in a while. Flew home for a bit, went to a wedding, then a funeral, worked a lot.
> 
> ...


It's really nice to see you.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

TG said:


> I'm alive, thanks guys! Missed you all very much ♥.
> 
> Had to take some time off... it's nice to do that once in a while. Flew home for a bit, went to a wedding, then a funeral, worked a lot.
> 
> ...


All is right in the world!!
TG has returned!!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

I’m so pleased to see you again!!!!

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Who is this hunt955 guy?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Awww THANK YOU ♥


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Awww THANK YOU ♥


There you are! :vs_music: :vs_wine:


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

She's Backkkkk....

*Rancher*


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

azrancher said:


> She's Backkkkk....
> 
> *Rancher*


Beat me to it . I was going to write the exact same thing.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good to see ya back @TG . You missed a lot of Russian collusion jokes. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TG said:


> I'm alive, thanks guys! Missed you all very much ♥.
> 
> Had to take some time off... it's nice to do that once in a while. Flew home for a bit, went to a wedding, then a funeral, worked a lot.
> 
> ...


Welcome back!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Heard she ran off with a younger guy and ain't never lookin back....
> View attachment 78778


I'm not into younger men


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

TG said:


> I'm not into younger men


Many, many of us here are very happy to hear that. X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Many, many of us here are very happy to hear that. X
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hahaha


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

So did Putin tell you what he and Trump discussed?

*Rancher*


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

azrancher said:


> So did Putin tell you what he and Trump discussed?
> 
> *Rancher*


Laaaaame :vs_laugh:


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TG said:


> I'm not into younger men


Whew! That's good because I'm not one!

as they say in the Motorcycle world, You cannot be first, but you can be NEXT!

So Glad to see you back!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

You guys are hilarious :vs_laugh:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well anyway, . . . welcome back, . . .

And, . . . yes, . . . we did miss your smiling face..............

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

TG said:


> I'm not into younger men


 Welcome back, Lot of interesting stuff happening in the world.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Only met one Russian women, she was a tad too old for me, lol. It was friends MIL, and she and her husband were from Moscow. He was a nuclear something or another . My friends wife was born in Ukraine. I guess they were on vacation.. Nice people, loved the food we ate with them and the vodka..
Now, I did go to Romania in 2015, I know they arent Russian, but they were definitely some very pretty ladies, and the food there was actually pretty darn good.


----------

